# mid tower cases coolmaster storm scout v/s nzxt phantom 410v/s nzxt elite 410



## dfcols71 (Mar 7, 2012)

mid tower cases coolmaster storm scout v/s nzxt phantom 410v/s nzxt tempest elite 410
which one to get


----------

